# Peltor replacements?



## Kraut783 (Jun 6, 2016)

Came across this, pretty interesting.....anyone played with these or come across them before?

$2000 a pair, but it is new....sure the costs will come down later down the road.

US Army's smart earplugs spare soldiers from loud noises


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2016)

Haven't tested these specifically, but the biggest issue I have with any in-ear comm system is comfortability over time, followed by how well they stay in place when you're really sweating.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 6, 2016)

good point, Peltors you can just push out of the way, or put them back on quick.  The in-ear might take some time to adjust and get "just right".


----------



## CDG (Jun 7, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> good point, Peltors you can just push out of the way, or put them back on quick.  The in-ear might take some time to adjust and get "just right".



Just right is relative with in-ear systems too.  Just right starting off is distractingly painful several hours in.  The knock on Peltors is that they get hot, but like you said, you can just pop them off your ear and still hear comm traffic just fine. Pop them back into place once the situation warrants it, or you've cooled off a bit.  I personally really like Peltors, I have a set mounted to my Ops Core and another headset for in a ballcap.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am not a fan though because there is more stuff that can go wrong and parts you can't fix on the fly.

If you got the cash, its worth it.....however it's not a replacement for the PELTOR....


----------



## Etype (Jun 7, 2016)

I've been using TEA headsets for a few years now, they are great.

I never did like Peltors or any other over the ear headsets, they add too much insulation to my head.

eta-



SpongeBob*24 said:


> The  I am not a fan though because there is more stuff that can go wrong and parts you can't fix on the fly.
> 
> If you got the cash, its worth it.....however it's not a replacement for the PELTOR....



What can you replace on Peltors 'on the fly's besides batteries???

Also, I'd rather have my headset powered by the radio than by its own batteries. My radio has a battery life indicator and I always remember to change it, I can't say the same for headset batteries.

The PTT on the Invisio is smaller than a Peltors PTT if you are running dual radios.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> What can you replace on Peltors on the fly besides batteries???



Boom mics, y-cables.


----------



## Etype (Jun 7, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Boom mics, y-cables.


Do you bring extra parts with you on missions???

If we are talking back at the ready room, I would just grab a whole new headset.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2016)

Agree 100%


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for your input Etype, I figured someone on this forum had first hand experience.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah good run down......thanks!


----------

